# Trees are NOT friends rant



## Alexz7272 (Feb 7, 2017)

So this is part of the story of why I have been MIA lately: 

The Jeep & I fought a tree about a month ago. Basically the vehicle 3 cars up randomly slammed on their brakes, causing a chain reaction. Me driving manual knew I couldn't slow down fast enough (yes I had lots of space but they literally came to a stop in the middle of the road) decided to take one for the team. And that entailed missing the 2 cars in front of me they had to swerve off and becoming friends with a tree.  
I had no exterior body damage but on the undercarriage....  I completely crumbled my lower control arm. We used a portable hydraulic press to un-crumble it as best we could and welded on a temporary plate until the part comes in (special aftermarket order). Well its holding up but its not perfect. This weekend I realized something with my shocks were off. I looked at them and they had also broken off, more then likely because of the unstable control arm.

Look at those pretty grooves! 



 


 

Yay, new shocks too, awesome!!            There goes my plan to pick up a roll of fencing with the money I saved up for it.  

Whelp, then I had to run to home depot to get some fence posts. I pulled into a parking spot, and _attempted_ to hit my brakes. But they did nothing. And I hit a truck, denting and bending their front bumper. Called the boy, we towed it back home. Bled the lines, checked it, still not working. Ended up completely replacing the brake master cylinder. Now it is safe and functioning again. 

Now I will have to delay my fencing project thanks to the Jeep & that darn tree  

Moral of the story kids, don't run into trees. Not matter how badass your vehicle is  

Happy note, Leland came with my dad the night it happened to check it out. I love this little guy


 

End rant.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 7, 2017)

Though touted as indestructible, "jeeps" no longer are that classification. So glad that YOU weren't "dinged up" in your altercation with the tree. Bright side is the tree can't sue you... so IMHO taking one for the team was possibly in your best interest. Did the tree survive? If not you might consider going back and finishing the job  Sorry about the additional vehicle crunches and loss of applicable fencing dollars. That probably hurts the worst. Welcome back!


----------



## Bruce (Feb 7, 2017)

Maybe insurance would cover some of the cost???

So sorry for the troubles in your life!


----------



## Baymule (Feb 7, 2017)

Something about trees and vehicles that just doesn't mesh well together. Vehicles don't get along well with Kamakazie Deer either. Just glad that you weren't hurt, vehicle parts can be replaced, but you can't.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 7, 2017)

Ditto what @Baymule said...really glad that you are ok, that is what matters the most.


----------

